# Any good terrariums blogs and Youtube channels?



## Drosera (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi. Do you know of any good terrariums blogs and Youtube channels? When I begin in a hobby, I always like to read and watch lots of videos on the subject. I am especially interested about learning about building planted terrariums.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

The one thing I would say-Take everything you see on the internet with a grain of salt. Even respected internet personalities propagate misinformation at times. 
When researching care for animals, I highly recommend doing research into the natural habitat of said animal. With that said, I can send you a message with some people that have helpful content if you would like.


----------



## Drosera (Oct 26, 2021)

Eurydactylodes said:


> With that said, I can send you a message with some people that have helpful content if you would like.


Yes I am interested. I am especially interested in terrarium setups and plants but I also want to learn more about dart frogs.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Drosera said:


> Yes I am interested. I am especially interested in terrarium setups and plants but I also want to learn more about dart frogs.


I enjoy watching Troy Goldberg's stuff. Tijl, from our forums here, sometimes posts some videos as well.

I'm not a huge fan of what SerpaDesign, but he is also very popular.

If you want some good Canadian content, I also watch Mike Tytula (Alpha Reptile).


----------



## Drosera (Oct 26, 2021)

Chris S said:


> I enjoy watching Troy Goldberg's stuff. Tijl, from our forums here, sometimes posts some videos as well.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of what SerpaDesign, but he is also very popular.
> 
> If you want some good Canadian content, I also watch Mike Tytula (Alpha Reptile).


Thank you. I have added all of them on my list. If you find any other, just let me know.


----------



## lork-the-mighty (May 11, 2021)

Chris S said:


> I'm not a huge fan of what SerpaDesign, but he is also very popular.


May I ask why you dislike SerpaDesign?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

lork-the-mighty said:


> May I ask why you dislike SerpaDesign?


I just don't like his designs primarily. I don't mean to take away from him though - he is very innovative and worth watching for ideas etc. His end result is more what I don't really like - and I think many of them are not sustainable long term.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Drosera said:


> Thank you. I have added all of them on my list. If you find any other, just let me know.


If you want a couple of other Canadian youtubers (but less based around terrariums and more reptiles):

Wickens Wicked Reptiles
All Canadian Reptile Girl
Reptiliatus
Northern Frogger (but he hasn't posted in awhile)

I also watch these ones, for some good content:

New England Reptile
Dark Den

Hopefully some others have some suggestions too. Mine may not be the best


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

[


Chris S said:


> I just don't like his designs primarily. I don't mean to take away from him though - he is very innovative and worth watching for ideas etc. His end result is more what I don't really like - and I think many of them are not sustainable long term.


Not that I know anything about reptiles or herps, but when I ran across his video building a large vivarium out of oriented strand board (chip board) I started to wonder. If there is one wood material you never ever want anywhere near water no mater what, this is it. I see from a more recent post he is having leaking issues with it.


----------



## Drosera (Oct 26, 2021)

Chris S said:


> If you want a couple of other Canadian youtubers (but less based around terrariums and more reptiles):
> 
> Wickens Wicked Reptiles
> All Canadian Reptile Girl
> ...


Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## Chbgator (Nov 21, 2020)

Try these especially Biotope gallery, his stuff is insanely beautiful. While a lot of the stuff they do isn't always meant for inhabitants they can definitely inspire one to just want to create. 
Biotope Gallery
Mugen Woong Studio
Asu


----------



## Drosera (Oct 26, 2021)

Chbgator said:


> Try these especially Biotope gallery, his stuff is insanely beautiful. While a lot of the stuff they do isn't always meant for inhabitants they can definitely inspire one to just want to create.
> Biotope Gallery
> Mugen Woong Studio
> Asu


Wow, that's exactly what I am searching for. Thanks.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

If any of my topics can be of help to you :









Oophaga tank (fixer upper)


Hello! I wanted to share this (old)tank I picked up on friday. Size is 75x50x50cm. The tank was copmletely wrecked and neglected over the years, I think it sitting in this guys basement for 10 years. After a lot of hard work over the last 2 days this is wat I turned it into so far : I...




www.dendroboard.com













70x50x65cm Vivarium Build.


Hello, I wanted to share the first vivarium I scaped in a rack system that contains 4x 70x50x65. I already finished and planted 2 out of the 4 tanks in total and have not yet started to work on the other 2. That is probably something I will start next year.. In this topic I wanted to focus on...




www.dendroboard.com













New fixer-upper


Today I redid my old and empty 60x40x50cm Dutch Rana tank from scratch. I already like the result, but I will change the bromeliads position later this week. Forgot to take photo's when position the drift wood etc.. But this gives a good idea :)




www.dendroboard.com





There is also a more an to date build report going in this one :









🄵🅁🄾🄶🅂 🄰🄽🄳 🅅🄸🅅🄰🅁🄸🅄🄼🅂


Hello! This week most frogs have been calling and started laying clutches again after the end of the simulated dry season. This means most frogs are also very bold now so I was able to take some good shots this week. 1.0 P.Terribilis. He was calling on top of this monkeypod waiting for his...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

Chbgator said:


> Try these especially Biotope gallery, his stuff is insanely beautiful. While a lot of the stuff they do isn't always meant for inhabitants they can definitely inspire one to just want to create.
> Biotope Gallery
> Mugen Woong Studio
> Asu


I've watched some of those videos from biotope gallery. Quite amazing.


----------



## Chbgator (Nov 21, 2020)

fredk said:


> I've watched some of those videos from biotope gallery. Quite amazing.


I'd love to have all the materials as readily available and in the quantity he has!


fredk said:


> [
> 
> Not that I know anything about reptiles or herps, but when I ran across his video building a large vivarium out of oriented strand board (chip board) I started to wonder. If there is one wood material you never ever want anywhere near water no mater what, this is it. I see from a more recent post he is having leaking issues with it.


I always cringe when I see people using OSB for these types of projects.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

fredk said:


> If there is one wood material you never ever want anywhere near water no mater what, this is it.


 Maybe it was an upgrade from MDF?


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Another World Terraria is a great channel, he's a plant guy. I also like Aquarimax Pets he's more of an isopod person.


----------



## Drosera (Oct 26, 2021)

Tijl said:


> If any of my topics can be of help to you :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I have just checked all those threads. Your terrariums are impressive. I would like to have 5% of your talent. 

I am going slowly with my terrarium. I have just bought cork plates to put on three of my walls. I will also need to remove the screen on the top of my Exo-Terra and replace it with glass to keep the humidity in.



IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Another World Terraria is a great channel, he's a plant guy. I also like Aquarimax Pets he's more of an isopod person.


Thanks. I added this channel on my list.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd like to add Dendrozone from YouTube to the list. He hasn't been active on YouTube for a while though.


----------

